# Sell or upgrade? Nice and polished CAAD 3 R900



## Purple Jrank (Jul 31, 2011)

I have an old Cannondale road bike that I bought off craigslist last year that I am looking to upgrade to STI shifters from the downtube shifters it has. I absolutely love the frame, but I know it is going to cost me a lot to upgrade it, so I am wondering if it is worth it. I am a beginner cyclist and I don't have any experience with bikes at all. 

Here are some details from the guy I bought it from
" Cannondale R900 56cm. Rare completely polished CAAD 3 aluminum frame with SubOne fork. Shimano 105 grouppo, Sugino Platinum 39/53 rings, Profile Bars, Control Tech stem, Matrix ISO C-II Aero rims, Continental Super Sport 100 700X20c Tires. Flite seat, 18 lbs..."

Thanks for the help!


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

If it fits and is otherwise in good shape, you could get some SRAM Apex or new 105 shifters, a need r/d, cassette and chain for not too much scratch, maybe $300 or so?

If youre willing to go 8 speed, even cheaper.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Unless you have a strong emotional attachment to the bike, it would be fare less expensive to buy a new bike. A CAAD10, equipped with 105, is going to perform a lot better than that CAAD3, even with high end components. 

Modern aluminum bikes are not those of years past. They are very light, comfortable and ultra efficient (both in acceleration and in handling). I loved my CAAD4 but I would be lying if I didn't admit that my CAAD9 is a superior bicycle. 

CHL


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

OR...... you can convert it into a Single Speed for those days you wanna just cruise the Flat Lands....


----------

